

What's wrong with OpenID? It hasn't taken over the world. - bensummers
http://www.quora.com/What-s-wrong-with-OpenID

======
jaysonelliot
Take the average user, the kind of person who has a Facebook account and shops
on Amazon, but who doesn't know their browser has a "view source" option in
the menus.

Show that person an OpenID login and ask them to figure it out.

10 times out of 10 they will give up and either A) create a new user ID
without OpenID, B) not register at all, or C) use Facebook Connect.

People seek the path of least resistance. The average person does not see a
tangible benefit to OpenID, and it's easier to ignore it than to take the time
to figure out what it is or how to use it.

Want an example? Try the link for "Get an OpenID" <http://openid.net/get-an-
openid/>

Show that to your aunt, and see what she does when faced with that page.

------
IgorPartola
Whenever I start talking/thinking about Yet Another Website That Requires User
Profiles, I go to OpenID and inevitably there is an issue. Here are some
things that have held me back recently:

    
    
      * No support for iPhone/Android/etc apps
      * Users may be firewalled in, without access to google.com, etc
      * Facebook does not support OpenID directly
      * All users would be working for a particular org who is not an OpenID provider
      * Not all providers support discovery yet
      * Hybrid approach feels wrong for new websites, 
        but so does making users sign up for an account 
        with a third party first
    

I use it for my own accounts, but don't recommend it to others yet.

------
DjDarkman
Rant article, poorly reasoned points, simply makes assumptions without backing
them up.

OpenID login can make logins possible with two clicks, and it is possible to
use a hybrid approach.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Perhaps but I think he still makes some good points. From the average user's
perspective the implications of providing a user name and password are totally
clear and the process is completely under the user's control. The security
implications of using a third party site to do some kind of behind-the-scenes
techno-magic are completely unfathomable.

